# Awesome Site...



## XPSGuy (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm glad that I finaly found somewere I can hang with people just like me. I'm so tired of sitting alone in the controlbooth!

 HELLO TO EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## zac850 (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome!!!

this is a great site, and has taught me SOOOOOO much. 

I'm a little confused about your poll..... Do you mean when people don't acutely know what there doing, and they think they do, cause that irks me, or when people really do know what there doing, and they tell you that. Cause that is cool, but the first one is annoying (i'm assuming you mean the first).

anyway, welcome to the site, I hope to see you around the forums a lot!!!


----------



## XPSGuy (Apr 5, 2004)

Yea man. Those people that come up in your'e business, and start turning knobs and pushing buttons and skrew everything up. BUT YET CLAME THAT THE "KNOW WHAT THE ARE DOING" AHHHHHHHHHH!!! :x


----------



## XPSGuy (Apr 5, 2004)

By the way zac850, I like your sig... It actually  makes me think!


----------



## zac850 (Apr 5, 2004)

yea, I agree with that, i've got 2 5th graders who do that, drives me crazy. we ask a simple question, or have a joke argument about mac vs. pc, and he chimes in talking about processor type and the stuff, so annoying...... or when people tell you how to do such and such....... we were told to use one lav, attached as a normal lav would be, to pick up an area. we were told to just raise the gain, so that you would here everyone..... the point that who ever the lav is attached to would be way to loud..... not important......

very very VERY annoying........

and thanks. I got that off some website somewhere, and have adopted.... its my anti-war thing.....


----------



## XPSGuy (Apr 5, 2004)

Very cool - Go ahead and cast your vote! See ya


----------



## ship (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome to the forum. I think most of us are board in the down time also. The more people making controlbooth their pass time, the more interesting it is during it, plus the more we all experience and learn from the assemblage. Welcome again. Here we don’t harp on spell check and try to welcome all opinions.

For note, I'm one of them that enjoys screwing up the levels on knobs out of the learning experience ifor those responsible to it that doing so will provide. Ok, my own personal enjoyment with screwing with people that can't get me back for it.

Than there was this large pile of packing foam peanuts a person had taken out of a box to un-pack the gear. Right by the air hose nozzle... No! don't, ... Please... yea I did it anyway. Some things you just must do. I do stuff like that all the time and don't even clean up after it he he he. Love teaching people how to test confetti machines especially.

Unfortunately at times I am one of them that says I know what I'm doing, only I do stuff that's going to screw with ya if you also know what you are doing. A sign of respect, but not enough to just leave the stuff alone, instead more of a mockery.

I'm side tracked again. Anyway, welcome to the forum. To get even with the kiddies who screw with your knobs, perhaps punish them by having them sweep the stage. Than sneak over a air hose and have them kneel down to show them how to get the dust out of the cracks - right underneath the dust pile by the way. Yea, good way of getting even. You have your abilities to get even, they have theirs to make your life interesting. In the end, the torch passes on is the important thing ... plus you all have fun and learn lots.

Later, welcome, cheat much and as long as you wish on a post. We learn to read fast and type fasater.


----------



## zac850 (Apr 5, 2004)

Ship, i was thinking of you during my first post when I talked about people who really do know what there talking about..... with the amount of stuff you've written here, we could publish a book!!!! or maybe even 2........

nothing wrong with being imature and messing with stuff every now and again


----------



## XPSGuy (Apr 6, 2004)

I must agree! Most of the time the getting even part can be pretty fun. Every chance I get, I always "accidentaly" move some props around or "alter/taylor" costumes. HA HA HA, all in good fun. Its great when you can be serious and kid around at the same time. But I still get anoyed when people touch my knobs!


----------



## ship (Apr 6, 2004)

Just a question of timing and tact. On the other hand sit me down before a light board manufactured after 15 years ago, much less a moving light or sound board and I'm the amature. No matter how many books and manuals I read on such things, it never gets beyond the most basic understanding of how such things work.


----------



## XPSGuy (Apr 6, 2004)

I Agree...


----------



## mbenonis (Apr 6, 2004)

Welcome to controlbooth.com!

Along these lines, what really irks me is when people refuse to trust that I know what I'm doing and basically tell me to keep away, when I could probably do a better job they they could. Not that I know everything (far from it - judge from the many questions I've asked in Sound Questions), but I do know how to operate our systems properly.

Fortunately, that hasn't happened in a while.


----------



## XPSGuy (Apr 6, 2004)

Sometimes I think about that. Some people do have the ability, but your chance will come to shine through and show them what you're made of. Don't get frustrated! Just keep pushing them.


----------



## dvsDave (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey XPSGuy, 

I am your webmaster, dvsDave, and I just wanted to welcome you to our online community! Welcome aboard!!

Hope to see you around the forums often!

-dvsDave


----------



## kaycie (Apr 8, 2004)

ya.. the thing that bugs me is when you DO know what you are doing, and no one believes you!! 
like.. when im trying to set up a sound shell, or risers, or build up platforms and the guys on the crew come and basically push me out of the way. just because im a girl, they think that im not able to carry things, or build things. ...its not like im their stage director or anything!!!. i do have a basic understanding of what im doing!
heehee, so ya.. in a case like that i think its ok if you tell people you know what you're doing so they'll let you do it.


----------

